# Rocky Fork Saugeye



## coolins_99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck with Rocky Fork Saugeye. Fished last weekend trolling shad cranks and harneses in 6 to 10 FOW. Caught bass, crappie and a 12lb channel cat, could not get a saugeye to bite. Usually this time of year is pretty productive in Rocky can get on Ceasars do to high water. Was going to jig but could not locate an fish on sonar that would hold like saugeye. I did see OGFer out there Sunday.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Caught several there Saturday


----------



## moose (Apr 14, 2004)

im going down tuesday. where is a good area for crappie?


moose


----------



## coolins_99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Were you trolling for the saugeye?


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Medium diving crankbaits in bright colors is what worked for me around beaches and main lake points. Seen a guy catch one of the biggest I have ever seen in boat next to me, he was bass fishing and caught it on a hard jerkbait.


----------



## skeeter334 (Mar 12, 2005)

caught a 25 incher on a spro mcstick sunday.


----------



## coolins_99 (Sep 10, 2008)

I must be doing the wrong thing this year i have been trolling deep divers shad color and chrome and black hot tot. I did manage a 13" and 11" when i swung out into 12-16 fow.


----------



## coolins_99 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry i meant a 13" and 11" crappie.


----------



## longbeard3199 (May 17, 2011)

hey when you going next id like to go with you you know my number hows the new job


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

skeeter334, did u catch it and give it to a guy in a smaller boat?


----------



## coolins_99 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am going to give it a try Sunday morning. Hopefully there is no tournys it was packed out there last weekend. New job is going pretty good.


----------



## longbeard3199 (May 17, 2011)

ok if i can get a sitter care if i get out with ya your old man going with ya


----------



## bigdino81 (Mar 26, 2009)

going to rocky fork sat morn want saugeye or crappie any advise would be nice thanks dean


----------



## AndOne (Apr 18, 2011)

Grass...that's where we found crappie.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

Heading there in the morning....any one have an idea of water temps?


----------

